# smoking



## tallone77 (21 Jan 2005)

Hi, i was just wondering how smoking is looked upon in the army.  For example during training and at your unit.  I know some people can be pritty anal about it so i was just curiouse how most people in the army feel about it.

thanks


----------



## kincanucks (21 Jan 2005)

"Smoke if you got them." is passe.

Smoking is frown upon everywhere now even in the CF.   The CF is adapting many of the ppoliciesyou see on civie street which means you smoke outside, even at sea.   Personally, I quit two years ago this Sunday but I would start again if I went overseas again, crazy I know.


----------



## chrisf (21 Jan 2005)

You'll find that smoking is neither encouraged nor ostricized... if you smoke, fine, if you don't smoke, fine. Any time you're doing a course, you'll even find that *usually* for every hour of class, there'll be a five minute "smoke break" (Even if you don't smoke, you'll get a five minute break obviously)

The military has a strong work ethic, and as such, retains a slight culture of the only time you stop to take a break is for a smoke or for a meal... I know that as a non-smoker, I've actually been disapointed with the drop in the number of smokers, as because no one wants to go have a smoke (And therefore give me an excuse to disapear for five minutes outside) I've got to continue with whatever silly busy work I've been engaged in.


----------



## chrisf (21 Jan 2005)

Oh, and policy with smoking is same as any other workplace, no smoking indoors. Outdoors, only in designated smoking areas.

In the field, you can smoke where you like (Generally, exceptions may apply) *outdoors*, no smoking in temporary or permanent structures.


----------



## Gayson (22 Jan 2005)

And always remember to field strip those smokes when in the field!   :warstory:


----------



## Scott (22 Jan 2005)

During my coursing we used to have to barter PT for a smoke break. 5 push ups per minute it takes, on average, to toss back a dart. Then, on Fridays they would make the non-smokers do our PT for us, it got hard at times to find someone willing to dish out the push ups for our enjoyment.

Here's my advice :If you smoke now and are heading away to BMQ, quit!!! It's a good opportunity to kick the habit so why not?


----------



## darkskypoet (13 Feb 2005)

I agree, Up front of course I am a noob so I have never been to BMQ, however in my experience I have always been able to massively reduce my smoking, if not drop it entirely, when I was kept busy and physically occupied. 

I think I'll take that advice. If they let me in in the first place.


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Feb 2005)

darkskypoet said:
			
		

> I agree, Up front of course I am a noob so I have never been to BMQ, however in my experience I have always been able to massively reduce my smoking, if not drop it entirely, when I was kept busy and physically occupied.
> 
> I think I'll take that advice. If they let me in in the first place.



Kept busy and physically occupied has helped you not to smoke, well get ready for the army, they have a way of finding things to keep you busy.     One of the few pleasures was the smoke break, even for those did not smoke.   Don't get me wrong now, there are times when you can not smoke, tactically speaking especially if ya got an anal senior guy rooting about.   But, in my experience a break was a break, and we smoked.

One thing I will have to say was DND was in the forefront of the non smoking crusade.   Many years before I saw the work place banish smoking, I saw all DND push it outside to a designated smoke area.   AS for the field, again it was up to the training at hand.

anyhoo after a 12 hour stint of A to C in the rain, any non smoker would beg for a light on an Export A green, just to get   his second "wind".

hehehe 

tess


----------



## copecowboy (14 Feb 2005)

I dont smoke, but I chew tobacco I guess the same rules apply?


----------



## TheCheez (14 Feb 2005)

Don't try and quit while on basic.
If you've quit recently, don't be surprised if you start again.

This is what we were told pretty much the first week. There are less stressful times in your life to try and quit than on BMQ or BOTC. If you're up for the challenge go for it, don't lemme discourage you but realistically there's so many more places to put your energy than fighting the urge.


----------



## koss78a (14 Sep 2005)

Thank you for this post. So this means that no one can smoke inside of a ship in the CAnadian navy?
thank you


----------



## super_pookie (14 Sep 2005)

I hate it when you have to take a 22 hr bus ride or plane ride   no smoking for so long. Or after last light no smoking. It always helps though when your warrant smokes, oh and you meet alot of people you sometimes wouldnt in designated smoking area's and sometimes its even a good place to learn Info


Mod Edit to fix spelling mistakes and netspeak.


----------



## kincanucks (14 Sep 2005)

"smocking"

Another good reason not to start. ;D


----------



## paracowboy (14 Sep 2005)

copecowboy said:
			
		

> I dont smoke, but I chew tobacco I guess the same rules apply?


dipping is easier to do, since you can do it indoors, (Don't make it any easier to quit.  : ) so there's no real guidelines amongst the infantry, except, Don't get caught walking around with a dip cup in the main hallways. It's considerate to have a spit cup with a lid so you don't spill it anywhere (if you do spill it, YOU wipe it up. Immediately.). No dipping while on parade. 

Disclaimer: Rules subject to change depending on your CSM.

For smokers: get into the habit of field-stripping your butts in Garrison. This way, you'll do it in the field. If you always just toss your butts, you'll do it in the field, and some sneaky jerk will creep up behind you and bump you in the middle of the night, if he's playing Enemy Force.   And do not smoke while walking in uniform. Drives Sar'nts-Major crazy!

As always, I strongly encourage anyone who smokes or dips to quit. 
If you don't, for crying out loud, don't start. Stupid addiction, really, by any standard.


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Sep 2005)

BMQ/SQ I was one of 6 original smokers out of 50...when I left, 26 of us smoked regularly.. but then, QL3's, course of 15, and I'm the only bloody smoker. But did they love it when I got a break...I'd just puff away with 14 guys sitting around me so they could have a break..

There is something though, to looking around and seeing that you're the only one with your hand in the air when they ask who smokes


----------



## chrisf (14 Sep 2005)

Lies... there were two regular smokers, you just happened to be the only one who regularly bought smokes.

Personally, I consider myself an auxillury smoker... if there's no other smokers around, I will smoke if required to facillitate a "smoke break". Thankfully Sig_Des was more then willing to sacrifice his lungs for the rest of us on QL3.


----------



## IcEPiCk (14 Sep 2005)

lol so strategic...


----------



## chrisf (14 Sep 2005)

No seriously, for a few weeks last year, our troop was sans smokers... I specificly bought a pack of colts so we had an excuse to take a break. (And no, I wasn't the other "regular smoker" if you're wondering... he should know who I'm talking about)


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Sep 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Lies... there were two regular smokers, you just happened to be the only one who regularly bought smokes.
> 
> Personally, I consider myself an auxillury smoker... if there's no other smokers around, I will smoke if required to facillitate a "smoke break". Thankfully Sig_Des was more then willing to sacrifice his lungs for the rest of us on QL3.



I don't consider the person in question a regular smoker, as he only stole mine...And I'm happy to be of of service when it comes to sacrificing my lungs!


----------



## nowhere_man (16 Sep 2005)

OK i gotta ask what is field stripping Cigarette butts like do you cut them or bury them or what


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Sep 2005)

nowhere_man said:
			
		

> OK i gotta ask what is field stripping Cigarette butts like do you cut them or bury them or what



field stripping a butt is simple...when finished with the cigarette, you flick the cherry out of the paper (MAKING SURE YOU GROUND IT OUT),  twist any of the tobacco that's left on the ground, and then pocket the butt, throwing it out at a later time...

Some guys will twist the filter out of the paper and leave it, as cotton is biodegradable, but I find it's easy to see if someones been there on a patrol if I find filters..


----------



## Fusaki (16 Sep 2005)

When you're on course, smoking is just another way your instructors can feed the cock to you. On my BMQ they played this twisted little game with us where we wouldn't be allowed to smoke for a day, then they'd give us a 5 minute smoke break on the condition that only 5 people could smoke at a time. I guess their point was to see if we had the willpower to take a few quick drags and pass the cigarette off and give someone else a chance.

When it came to the field, we were always told that we wern't allowed to smoke at night because it wasn't tactical. But I always went by the philosophy that if I can do it without getting caught by the instructors, then the enemy wouldn't catch me either so that really made "smoking tactically" OK. 

On SQ and BIQ it was a bit easier on smoking, just because I was feeding cigarettes to my section commander who had quit a few months prior. He started up again a couple days into our first field ex and so never had a chance to buy a pack. From that point on whenever we wanted a cigarette someone would just say "Sgt, you want a smoke?", which was pretty often because we realized that the more we got him hooked the more breaks we'd have. ;D

When you're posted to your unit though, people are pretty indifferent about whether or not you're a smoker. Especially if you're in a job that requires alot of sitting around and shooting the shit (read: infantry), smoking is accepted as long as it doesn't interfere with your job.


----------



## Kr3w (3 Jun 2008)

During the application process you have to write everything down you do. Im 17 and smoke occasionally usually cigars at partys or an occasional ciggerate with im haging out with my friends. Am I going to get penilized that im underage and smoke occasionally?


----------



## kincanucks (3 Jun 2008)

Kr3w said:
			
		

> During the application process you have to write everything down you do. Im 17 and smoke occasionally usually cigars at* partys * or an occasional *ciggerate* with im *haging * out with my friends. Am I going to get *penilized* that im underage and smoke occasionally?



Yes and your interview will be halted and the local police will be called. You will have to give up your friends and the adults who bought them the cigarettes.

Seriously don't worry about it but you should worry more about your spelling!


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Yes and your interview will be halted and the local police will be called. You will have to give up your friends and the adults who bought them the cigarettes.



So they disbanded the firing squad on this issue?  Pity.


----------



## Sigger (3 Jun 2008)

I started smoking when I released. Go figure.


----------



## Harley Sailor (3 Jun 2008)

Smokers... that's how rumors get started on a ship.

Because everyone goes to the same place to smoke and no group can not chat, there is always someone listening to half the story.


----------



## Greymatters (3 Jun 2008)

Realize that if your going to smoke, its really noticeable when you work in small rooms/offices, especially when you work with non-smokers, and especially rabid former smokers trying to reform those left behind.  Wash your hands and face afterwards if you have time, and a breath mint wouldnt hurt afterwards either.

For those who chew, at least clean up your spit bottles afterwards...


----------



## siege (3 Jun 2008)

i am a chewer, is there a place on base to purchase it or do you have to go to a local gas station off base to get it?


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (3 Jun 2008)

A piece of advice for you all you "nonsmoking" young uns out there. "DON"T START" I smoke and I wish to hell I had never started 30 years ago. If I had to do it all over again, I would thrown that first pack of cigarettes in the trash and walked away!

Much can be learnt from another persons mistakes and that's not making the same ones.

 Find another habit, preferably a healthier one. 

"Cough, cough, hack, hack, pass me another pack".


----------



## xo31@711ret (3 Jun 2008)

Had my first pilfered cigarette with some buddies at the age of 10 from dear ol' mom's cameo's  :-X ( should of made me quit right there..). Then graduated to the ol' man's rothmans. Took up the unfiltered 'green death' in Cornwallis. Ended ( I hope) with PJ's. So have been smoking for 34 years; regularly for 27 years. I've tried to quit many times before: gum; patch, zyban, willpower, a couple of 'butt-out's', etc
Set a date of 01 June. So far it's been H hour + 1 day, 13.5 hours (but who's counting?   )

Haven't wanted to tear someone a new one....yet..


----------



## Sigger (3 Jun 2008)

quitter


----------



## shlindz (3 Jun 2008)

My husband and I quit smoking about 4 months, 2 weeks, and 3 days ago.
It was one of the hardest things we have ever done and really put our relationship to the test. 
It's scary to hear all the non-smokers and former non-smokers that start smoking during or after BMQ.
I can't imagine starting again. Could anyone tell me the reasons they started smoking again? Or the excuses they told themselves?
I'm hoping to avoid these trip-ups.
Thanks


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Jun 2008)

shlindz said:
			
		

> My husband and I quit smoking *about * 4 months, 2 weeks, and 3 days ago.


Give or take a day or two, eh? 

Congrats so far!


----------



## kincanucks (3 Jun 2008)

First mistake when quitting smoking is telling people about it.  Expectations can weigh heavily on you and you may start again just to alleviate the pressure because you are weak like me.


----------



## shlindz (3 Jun 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Give or take a day or two, eh?
> 
> Congrats so far!


Thanks. I have a quit meter going on my computer. It acts as a constant reminder of our success.



			
				kincanucks said:
			
		

> First mistake when quitting smoking is telling people about it.  Expectations can weigh heavily on you and you may start again just to alleviate the pressure because you are weak like me.



I would never consider anyone weak that has gone through the initial quit. The struggle involved with the first three days alone merits recognition of true strength.


----------



## Greymatters (3 Jun 2008)

Started smoking almost 30 years ago, still doing it.  The trick is to cut back to 1-1.5 packs a week...


----------



## 88rustang07 (3 Jun 2008)

I have tried to quit smoking on numerous occasions, but something always bad happens and the first thing I do is go and buy a pack of smokes. Should have never started when I was in highschool, but it is just soooooo good.


----------



## adaminc (4 Jun 2008)

I quit smoking cold turkey about 4.5 years ago now, I will on occasion puff a cigar or a colt like cigarillo if someone offers one to me, but thats it.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (4 Jun 2008)

I will quit when I'm a civilian.Until then I smoke during the day and chew in tatical situations.


----------



## NCRCrow (4 Jun 2008)

They used to smoke onboard until the 1994 embargo grinded to a halt. Now its only outside. Breezeway for CPF's.
But as somebody mentioned earlier all the good gossip either starts or spreads in the Breezeway with the smokers

I remember on IROQUOIS in 13 mess, 30 people smoking at once during lunch. You couldn't even breathe. It was a haze. 

My white pants hanging in my locker had a nictotine crease from the locker door gap (seam).

I am an ex-smoker and quit while you can!


----------



## Kr3w (5 Jun 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Yes and your interview will be halted and the local police will be called. You will have to give up your friends and the adults who bought them the cigarettes.
> 
> Seriously don't worry about it but you should worry more about your spelling!



Very funny. Thanks I was just woundering.
PS- Im not worried about my spelling, im a fast typer.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jun 2008)

Kr3w said:
			
		

> Very funny. Thanks I was just *woundering.*PS- Im not worried about my spelling, im a fast typer.



One day, in the future, you will have to write PERs, memorandums, etc...

Enough said.....


----------



## 40below (5 Jun 2008)

adaminc said:
			
		

> I quit smoking cold turkey about 4.5 years ago now, I will on occasion puff a cigar or a colt like cigarillo if someone offers one to me, but thats it.



I tried the patch and the gum but the only thing that worked for me was Xyban (which I'm about to go on again after getting cocky and thinking I could have a smoke 'now and then.') I think of it as the indifference drug - after two weeks on it, when you quit, you don't want a smoke. You don't really want anything else either, but no cravings. 10 days on it, nicotine out of the system, done with the Xyban, and most medical plans cover it. I have a friend who has taken it for mood disorders and who is familiar with the full spectrum of anti-depressants and she says it's a remarkably benign medication as far as side-effects go. It can be tough to get to sleep for the first week but a melatonin capsule 30 minutes before bed helps.

I also found it was helpful to snap a few filters off my last pack of smokes and stash them in my pockets, my cars and my desk, just to roll them around in my fingers when I needed to – it wasn't the absence of nicotine that bothered me as much as not having anything to do with my hands all of sudden. YMMV and good luck.


----------



## Sigger (5 Jun 2008)

40below said:
			
		

> I also found it was helpful to snap a few filters off my last pack of smokes and stash them in my pockets, my cars and my desk, just to roll them around in my fingers when I needed to...



Thats just weird.


----------



## Staff Weenie (5 Jun 2008)

Nothing odd about it at all - biochemical addiction and patterned behaviours go hand in hand. It's hard to break one without addressing the other.


----------



## Sigger (5 Jun 2008)

I never said odd; I said weird.


----------



## 88rustang07 (5 Jun 2008)

Start smoking for several years, then try and quit, it won't seem so "weird" once you go through it. I said the same thing when i first started, "how is it possible to get addicted to something like that" sure enough... 

Has anyone tried a nicotine inhaler? I tried one and it worked pretty good, however after I stopped that I still craved nicotine.


----------



## Sigger (5 Jun 2008)

A woman that sits in a cubicle near me used it for 3 weeks and claims that she is free from the craves.


----------



## shlindz (5 Jun 2008)

That was a great idea 40below. I had no idea how much time I was wasting when I smoked. Suddenly I had all this free time and nothing to do with my hands. I think I ate my body weight in tic-tacs the first week. Then I switched to toothpicks. They were cheaper and lasted longer. I wish I would have realized  it was my idle hands causing me all the trouble.


----------



## CallOfDuty (6 Jun 2008)

...........uuugh...............I was smoke free for over a year.....just finished a 15 week QL3, and remained smoke free for 13 weeks of it.  Then when we went into the field for a week, I picked it right back up...like I had never stopped!!!  Now I'm back to at least 15 smokes a day dammmnit 
        Time to stop again!
C.O.D.


----------



## lucasbutts (24 Jun 2009)

can you purchase smokes on base?


----------



## MikeL (24 Jun 2009)

lucasbutts said:
			
		

> can you purchase smokes on base?



Yes, at the Canex.


----------



## lucasbutts (25 Jun 2009)

thanks.


----------



## Doom (25 Jun 2009)

I don't mean to be rude, but isn't smoking a no no for bmq?


----------



## Jorkapp (25 Jun 2009)

Cluett said:
			
		

> I don't mean to be rude, but isn't smoking a no no for bmq?



You can smoke on BMQ, but only during authorized breaks and after-hours.


----------



## lennoj (26 Jun 2009)

i've been a "dirty" smoker since I was 16 and an idiot for much longer  

As all the others have mentioned, you always end up recruiting more and more smokers on course as it progresses. I find that the trend is more so for those who are not use to dealing with stresses so they just like getting outside and eventually take up smoking while on course. 

The two tips I can pass on would be; 1) bring enough for you and a community pack or 2. 2) the infantry love their swamps. and on nav ex's this is especially true, so zip lock baggy them cigarettes.


----------



## Doom (26 Jun 2009)

im going infantry, never plan on smoking....  or even starting. Because I'll join LOG than and we all know about that!


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Jun 2009)

Cluett said:
			
		

> im going infantry, never plan on smoking....  or even starting. Because I'll join LOG than and we all know about that!



Ummm, what?


----------



## Doom (26 Jun 2009)

eh, it was random.. Just saying I'll never smoke. He said that Infantry end up smoking... I don't


----------



## kincanucks (29 Jun 2009)

Many including you have made some very interesting contributions to this site since they have joined.  There is a old saying that goes something like this "Engage brain before opening mouth".  You all should try it sometime.

Edited so it is not a personal attack and hoperfully it doesn't offend the thin skinned people.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jun 2009)

_Quote today by Cluett_


> Alright, fair enough... No need to attack me, on any level at best. And I apologize for not meeting your quota. There's also another saying that goes with it. But I'm not going to say it out of RESPECT. Karma will kick you.
> 
> EDIT: And by the way, I was unsure about something, and didn't have the time to look it up. As I was at work when I posted it. So get off my back.
> « Last Edit: Today at 12:46:22 by Cluett »



Everyone take a breather. 

Cluett,

Try reading for awhile and stay off the keyboard. The single line comments are getting on everyone's nerves, and you're pissing them off. If you're not going to add anything substantial to a thread, *don't comment*. You've made over 50 posts (76 since June 13\09) in the last few days, and most of them weren't needed, on any level.

Reading your above comment, about karma, has put me in mind of a certain troublemaker we had here awhile ago, in a number of incarnations. I'm sure you don't want me to start digging too deep in that direction.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## poiriernb (29 Jun 2009)

I've been a smoker for about 8 years and I'm headin to bmoq in sept.  The only thing I'm worried about is keeping up (PT) I exercise regularly now and its been tough, but has anyone had a serious problem???? I really want to do well at bmoq and the only thing I'm worried about is my physical condition


----------



## Loachman (29 Jun 2009)

downrightGuppy said:
			
		

> Because I'll join LOG than and we all know about that!



Just what is it exactly that "we" all know about...?

Try thinking for once. Just a little bit at a time to start with. We do not want to strain you.

There are many Log types on this forum. You may wish to show them a little respect in future.

They will be looking after your leave requests, pay, and other personal administrative things about which you might care.

They will be issuing you clothing and equipment. You probably want that in the correct sizes and in decent condition.

They will be providing you with transport at times. You may want it to show up at the right place and time, and with enough seats for your butt.

They will be cooking your food. Cooks usually enjoy preparing the best meals possible, and take great pride in their jobs. I've known a couple who also enjoy preparing the best culinary revenge possible, and take great pride in that, too.

You have brought yourself to the attention of the DS here, and not in the best possible way.

You have now brought yourself to the attention of every rightfully-proud Logistics Officer, WO/PO, and NCO on this site. They are absolutely essential to your effectiveness (if any, and I have my doubts based upon what I have seen so far) in the field and your personal well-being.

None of us non-Loggies would function at all were it not for them.

There are probably DS in St-Jean who are members of this site. If so - guess what?

I cautioned you about drawing attention to yourself in another thread. You do not seem to learn very well.

You are not even IN yet, and you are already busily f**king yourself.

Brilliant. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Otis (29 Jun 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Just what is it exactly that "we" all know about...?
> 
> Try thinking for once. Just a little bit at a time to start with. We do not want to strain you.
> 
> ...



{Quote edited for brevity}

Loachman - you have brought a tear to my eye.

17 years I've been waiting for this kind of public recognition ... 

MANY times I have expressed my admiration for our "pointy end" friends and the job they do (mostly appreciated so that I don't have to do it ...), never to have that recognition returned. 

I have stood by while maintainers were publically praised for the "extra hard work" after I spent all night finding, arranging for transport of, and receiving a part, without so much as a thank-you.

On behalf of all the loggies - Thanks for the praise and recognition! May ArmyVern give you a great big Loggie Hug some day when you're not expecting it (cause her hug's GOTTA be more appreciated than MINE - nobody wants a big squeeze from an old hairy-bag Bin-rat!)

And just so that THIS post remains on thread - I haven't smoked since I was 15 ... 7 years before I joined. But as soon as I retire to the West Coast and grow my hair long, I INTEND to!


----------



## mariomike (29 Jun 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> They will be cooking your food. Cooks usually enjoy preparing the best meals possible, and take great pride in their jobs. I've known a couple who also enjoy preparing the best culinary revenge possible, and take great pride in that, too.



"La vengeance est un plat qui se mange froid".

oops. I quit smoking in Apr 1986.


----------



## Biohazardxj (29 Jun 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> "La vengeance est un plat qui se mange froid".
> 
> oops. I quit smoking in Apr 1986.



My French isn't the greatest.  But, isn't that the old Klingon proverb that tell us of how "Revenge is a dish best served cold"

Oh and I started smoking when I joined 25 yrs ago.


----------



## mariomike (29 Jun 2009)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> My French isn't the greatest.  But, isn't that the old Klingon proverb that tell us of how "Revenge is a dish best served cold"



I think I heard in the movie "Casino" when Joe Pesci's brother added the extra "condiment" to the LEO's take out veal sandwiches.

Please do not smoke, chew or associate with those that do. ( joke ).


----------



## Loachman (1 Jul 2009)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> But, isn't that the old Klingon proverb that tell us of how "Revenge is a dish best served cold"



Unless the first Klingon visitation to Earth predated 1782, when Pierre Ambroise Francois Choderios de LaClos wrote "Les Liasons Dangereuses", and he wasn't as French as most people believe, no.


----------



## BlueOne (3 Jul 2009)

Hey everybody, I quitted smoking today !!!

I've been smoking for about 10 years now, and after many tryes to quit, I know this time is for good !

So proud of myself 

I am on the patches, I should be on a BMQ in a month or two so I will be OK when joining. I whas smoking about 20 cigs a day. I will replace the habbit by doing 25 push ups each time I want to smoke.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jul 2009)

Congrats, Blueone.  Keep it up!

Personally, I smoked through BMQ and am still smoking today and still did better at PT (at times and at later units) than non-smokers, some half my age .......not that I'm advocating smoking as a healthy life-style......


----------



## Armymedic (4 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Personally, I smoked through BMQ and am still smoking today and still did better at PT (at times and at later units) than non-smokers, some half my age .......



Yeah, drive and the ability to continue to perform though pain does take one far. But it had nothing to do with smoking. Fat and out of shape (which you are not) is still that regardless of the crap you choose to put into your lungs.

Smoking kills you slowly. While you may be able to be really fit in your 20's, once you are in your 50's you will not be able to run so quick attached to that portable oxygen bottle.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jul 2009)

SFB said:
			
		

> Yeah, drive and the ability to continue to perform though pain does take one far. But it had nothing to do with smoking. Fat and out of shape (which you are not) is still that regardless of the crap you choose to put into your lungs.
> 
> Smoking kills you slowly. While you may be able to be really fit in your 20's, once you are in your 50's you will not be able to run so quick attached to that portable oxygen bottle.



Yes, I know that.  As I said, I certainly wasn't promoting smoking as a good thing.  I really should quit but being posted in Ottawa makes it difficult..... :


----------



## BlueOne (4 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Congrats, Blueone.  Keep it up!
> 
> Personally, I smoked through BMQ and am still smoking today and still did better at PT (at times and at later units) than non-smokers, some half my age .......not that I'm advocating smoking as a healthy life-style......



Thank you !

I am drinking my cofee right now and guess what ? No need for a cig. I decided yesterday it whas enought when I woked up with pain in the lungs (the day before I smoked like a fireman!)

I encourage everyone to quit. It realy kills slowly in fact, I left the army 10 years ago while on the BMQ because my grand father whas at the hostpital, suffering from hempisemia, he died a couple days after.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jul 2009)

One day at a time.  Then one week at a time followed by one month at a time......then a year.  

Good luck.


----------

